# First Time Breeding



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

So I am totally new to this. I got them to spawn and the female is out. The male is still in and they hatched yesterday.So my question is should I be feeding bbs yet? or tomorrow? Also when should I remove the male. They arent really at their nest anymore. They just lay together on some java fern leaves. If they fall down to the bottom of the take my male picks them back up again and puts them back at the top. So should I be removing him just yet?

Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not yet...wait until the fry are all freeswimming before removing the male...
the brine shimp should be ready to feed as soon as the fry are freeswimming...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Remove the male if he starts eating the eggs. I have left the male in for 3 weeks before. The males will eat the deformed and diseased fry and if there's too many fry in the tank, you will eat some to make the tank less stocked. If it's your first spawn though, I would remove the male when the fry have been free swimming for 24 hours. Free swimming means that they can swim around. I currently own a fish that was fed bbs from day one so it works. I would start with smaller foods as you will get a larger yield.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Do not remove the male until all the fry are free swimming, meaning they arent needing help from the male to keep from dropping to the bottom. When they can swim to the top by themselves, all of them, then remove the male. Or if they don't drop to the bottom.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks everyone :]


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

That's so cute that he helps them to the surface!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, I have removed the male before they hatched because he was egg eating and the fry survived. The fry do not need to get to the surface to breath.


----------

